# Neues (automatisches) Feature bei Facebook



## Hippo (9 Januar 2011)

*Heute  geht ein neues "Feature" von Facebook an den Start das "Umgehende  Personalisierung" genannt wird und selbstredend automatisch aktiviert  ist. Damit erhalten sogenannte Partnerwebsites Zugriff auf eure Daten  (und die Daten eurer Freunde). 
*

*Zum Deaktivieren auf 
*

*Konto->Privatsphäre- Einstellungen->Anwendungen und  Webseiten->Umgehende Personalisierung gehen und den Haken entfernen. 
*

*Bitte kopieren und weiterposten !!*


----------



## sascha (9 Januar 2011)

*AW: Neues (automatisches) Feature bei Facebook*



Hippo schrieb:


> *Heute  geht ein neues "Feature" von Facebook an den Start das "Umgehende  Personalisierung" genannt wird und selbstredend automatisch aktiviert  ist. Damit erhalten sogenannte Partnerwebsites Zugriff auf eure Daten  (und die Daten eurer Freunde).
> *
> 
> *Zum Deaktivieren auf
> ...



Gibt es dafür eine offizielle Quelle?


----------



## Hippo (9 Januar 2011)

*AW: Neues (automatisches) Feature bei Facebook*

Habs über die "Piraten" bekommen, überprüft und bei mir war es so.
Mittlerweile gibt es aber Rückmeldungen daß anscheinend noch nicht alle User betroffen sind.

Tante Edit meldet folgenden Nachtrag von den Piraten:

Scheinbar betrifft das (den "Partnerwebseiten" nach zu urteilen) eher am erikanische Nutzer. Dazu kommt ein theoretischer Deaktivierungshinweis vor dem ersten Zugriff auf jeder einzelnen Partnerseite.
Ansonsten kann man FB hiermit schön eind...ämmen:
http://webgraph.com/resources/facebookblocker/


----------



## Devilfrank (10 Januar 2011)

*AW: Neues (automatisches) Feature bei Facebook*

Das ist kein neues Feature. 
Eine intensivere Diskussion hier (engl.):
Facebook FYI Alert ! - Security | DSLReports Forums


----------



## Hippo (10 Januar 2011)

*AW: Neues (automatisches) Feature bei Facebook*

Danke, geb ich weiter


----------

